# Chester keeps on biting!



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

I'm getting very tired of Chester biting and nipping me. I have scars and scratches from him. I try to put him in his crate after that, but he keeps on biting after that. I've tried to yelp so he knows he's done something wrong, :hurt: but of course, he keeps on doing on it. Advice please???


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Ruth4Havs said:


> I'm getting very tired of Chester biting and nipping me. I have scars and scratches from him. I try to put him in his crate after that, but he keeps on biting after that. I've tried to yelp so he knows he's done something wrong, :hurt: but of course, he keeps on doing on it. Advice please???


You are doing everything correctly. The yelping is the signal that he is hurting you. Try making it really loud and high-pitched. Does he pause and look at you? If he does, don't move your hand away and do a little whimper. See if he will do an apology-lick on it. Sometime it works.

If he still is piranha puppy, stand up and be a tree. Don't look at him. Tuck your hands away where he can't get them. Piranha Puppies get ignored.

If he continues, back to the ex-pen he goes. The most important thing is that everyone has to be consistent in how they react to his nipping.

I know it hurts big time but he will outgrow it.  (((hugs)))


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Everything that Pam wrote.  It's a very annoying phase that a LOT of puppies go through, but they DO grow out of it!!! The really important thing is that EVERYONE in the family respond consistently. If he's going to nip, he doesn't get to play. Period. His "time out" (if the yelp/squeal doesn't work) needs to be done gently, but without ANY talk from the person who is putting him in his crate, only for only a short period. (start with about 30 seconds and work up to no more than 2 minutes)

If these ideas don't help, you should ask your mom and dad to bring in a positive based trainer to give you some first-hand tips on handling this. Also, PLEASE get him enrolled in a good puppy kindergarten as soon as possible!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I just thought of something else. My Sean does this ALL the time and it drives me bonkers. Sean is a little older than you and should know better. (He is 11.) 

When he reaches out to pet Jack, Jack whips his head around to see what is going on, if there are treats, to lick, or whatever is going through his doggie brain at that second. Instead of following through with the pat, Sean jerks his hand back. So Jack lunges his head towards it. Sean tries to pat the other side of Jack's head. Now Jack is really interested in Sean's hand. "Why is Sean's hand flying all my head? I should lick it." Sean jerks it back.

By this time, it looks as if Jack is trying to bite Sean while Sean is grabbing at his head. It isn't a good situation. Try to avoid doing this.

I tell Sean to keep his fingers closed to avoid nibbled fingers until his hand touches hair. Don't pull your hand back fast. Go low. Aim for the shoulder, under the ears, and under the chin. Nobody likes to whack on top of the head. 

It is easier sometimes to do these things if you are side-by-side. A gentle rub on the shoulder or behind the ear may be a nice calming bedtime ritual for Chester. 

Or... he may still be Piranha Puppy and you need to take him for a long walk first.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good stuff, . Be glad, the more a puppy nips the better his chances of having a soft mouth when he's older. Totally natural and something you want , so you can give feedback when he nips too hard. I like JC Kelly's def. 
Mouthing—which is done to bond emotionally. 
Nipping—which is done to initiate, or perpetuate play. 
Grabbing or Gripping—can be part of play, or may be used by the pup to move your hands away from a part of her body she doesn't want you to touch. 
Snapping—which is a precursor to actual biting, and 
Biting—which is only done in self-defense when a pup is frightened.

None of these behaviors is bad or wrong, at least not when viewed in their proper context.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> I just thought of something else. My Sean does this ALL the time and it drives me bonkers. Sean is a little older than you and should know better. (He is 11.)
> 
> When he reaches out to pet Jack, Jack whips his head around to see what is going on, if there are treats, to lick, or whatever is going through his doggie brain at that second. Instead of following through with the pat, Sean jerks his hand back. So Jack lunges his head towards it. Sean tries to pat the other side of Jack's head. Now Jack is really interested in Sean's hand. "Why is Sean's hand flying all my head? I should lick it." Sean jerks it back.
> 
> ...


To add to what Pam has said here, and I don't know that you are doing this either, but thought I should mention it... Many, if not most, kids want to pat dogs on the top of the head. Most dogs really don't like this. At best, they tolerate it. If you are trying to pat him on his head, and that is causing some of his nipping, instead try stroking his chest, under his chin or along his back and sides.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Karen is right on with the chin scratching. At dog shows your dog is always up on a grooming table and there is a steady stream of people walking by and stopping to pet your dog. We always tell them to let them sniff their hand first and then give them a brief scratch under the chin. Even the judges do this before they touch the top of the head in the table exam. Dogs appreciate the respect.

I also want to add to the other really good advice, take notice of your frustration level when he's getting frisky. If you are anything other than calm. Stop, take a deep breath, relax and count to 10. Then proceed with the time out or other things people have mentioned.

You're doing a great job with Chester. He's a lucky little pup.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

You didn't say when he is doing the nipping. Is it to engage you in play or is it during your playtime after he's been over stimulated? 

Several things are coming to mind as I'm reading this thread. Does he have adequate chew toys? He is teething right now. Can you redirect his nipping by offering to throw a ball or play a tug of war game? Have you started training games like the name game? And what about his excitement level when he's nipping? Some dogs are sent over the top with excited talk and fast movement by humans. Some dogs need excited talk and movement to get them to move. Common sense works here. If he's already an excitable boy, move slowly and talk quietly to him. If he's a slug, then you can rev him up a bit with your voice. In other words act the way you want him to act. He will mirror your behavior. 

My dogs used to lose their minds when I walked in the door, and I would only encourage their craziness by acting crazy right back. So, I learned to walk in the door quietly without speaking until I could set my purse and keys down. Usually, by then they are quietly waiting to see what I'm doing. Then I say hello and love them. 

Do you have a good book to read about bringing home and training your new puppy?


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Karen Collins said:


> You didn't say when he is doing the nipping. Is it to engage you in play or is it during your playtime after he's been over stimulated?
> 
> Several things are coming to mind as I'm reading this thread. Does he have adequate chew toys? He is teething right now. Can you redirect his nipping by offering to throw a ball or play a tug of war game? Have you started training games like the name game? And what about his excitement level when he's nipping? Some dogs are sent over the top with excited talk and fast movement by humans. Some dogs need excited talk and movement to get them to move. Common sense works here. If he's already an excitable boy, move slowly and talk quietly to him. If he's a slug, then you can rev him up a bit with your voice. In other words act the way you want him to act. He will mirror your behavior.
> 
> ...


Yes, Chester has proper chew toys: a sock toy, a kong puppy toy, which I put in the freezer to make it cold and refreshing, and two Nylabone chew bones. Do you know how long it takes for puppies to stop teething?


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

When Zelda gets tired and bitey, we pull out the Himalayan chew because she can't resist it (or some other less-desirable chew toy that's within reach). A friend showed me how to grip it in my first near her mouth while she sits in my lap. Zelda could easily lay there chewing half an hour if I hold it steady. It's a nice way to bond because she likes to look up occasionally to make eye-contact.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Ruth4Havs said:


> Yes, Chester has proper chew toys: a sock toy, a kong puppy toy, which I put in the freezer to make it cold and refreshing, and two Nylabone chew bones. Do you know how long it takes for puppies to stop teething?


You've gotten some great advice. In answer to your question about a time frame of when the biting will stop it's different to everyone. The more consistent you and your family are with Chester to stop this activity the faster it will stop. It's not an instantaneous process, but I bet things should slow down within a month or so with consistent training. Hang in there it will stop!!! Chester is a real cutie btw.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree with Jenn. Some never get nippy, (Kodi never did) while others still seem to be at it at 5 months. Some of it is just personality differences, and some of it is how consistently the family deals with the nippiness.

Also, I know from the way you write here on the forum that you are much more mature than the average 9 year old. But children, even more mature ones  simply have higher pitched voices, and tend to have quicker movements than adults do. Both of these can cause puppies to get over-excited... which can make nippiness worse. So really see if you can get your mom and dad involved with this. Have them help you by pointing out to you when you might want to slow down and get Chester to clam down BEFORE he gets over-arroused and starts nipping a lot. You can also try video taping your interactions with Chester, then watch them, and see if you can pick out things that tend to lead to him getting nippy. Then you can either avoid those things, or find a better way to manage him in those instances.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Teething lasts until approximately 6 months of age. Chester should have his puppy teeth all in by 10-12 weeks. Then he'll lose those and get his permanent teeth around 6 months.


----------

